# A good example why rescuers do we what we do



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Star's Journey

http://opcoop.coop/11/2009/evergreen-golden-retriever-rescue/


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a lucky dog...and wonderful people!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That was powerful!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That was just beautiful. Star is a gorgeous boy and what a smile he had on his face once he felt better and loved.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What an amazing story, transformation and journey for Star.

Evergreen Golden Rescue you and your members and the Vets who cared for Star are amazing. This is truly what Rescue is all about.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless his heart..... and all those who helped him along the way to health and love. I hope those treat spots are spoiled every single day.!!!! Great piece.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a lucky boy he was... what a transformation he made!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh my, what a wonderful story! Awesome transformation for such a sweet boy!


----------

